# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Taiwan Moss or Xmas moss??

## Aqua_ikebana

Hi,

I know there is a big appearance difference between Java moss and Xmas moss from the many informative site on the internet and disscusion from this forum.

But, what are the main differences between Xmas moss and Taiwan moss???

Those long and beautiful moss found in most LFS setup are Xmas or Taiwan??

I have some moss that looks like Xmas moss tied to some drift wood and is looking forward to see them grow to a length of at least 3cm. But is a little set back after being told the long type are Taiwan moss and it is much much more expensive than Xmas moss by a LFS.

So i wonder, is Xmas moss and Taiwan moss the same moss??
To what length will the Xmas moss grows to??

Looking forward to see my "moss sliding board" but is a little disappointed now. Need some good advise to regain the morale.

Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## toledosun

[/quote]
You may want to do a search on this site. I've just done so and I believe the general opinion of the forumers here is that they're quite hard to tell apart.
So, at the end of the day, you may just get your wish of seeing your moss grow the way you want.

BTW, it's not true that taiwan moss is more expensive. I just bought a bag from Nature Aquarium (opposite Thomson Medical Hospital) for $5.

----------


## joe

Generally the consensus is that it is difficult to differentiate them till they've grown. Xmas moss has a distinct triangular fronds. Unless the shop harvest straight from a mature tank, you will have to trust the shops u buy from loh.

----------


## Aqua_ikebana

I bought from the Ah Pek at Pasir Ris Fish Farm road. A big bag costing only $10. All thick and fully of roots and some soil attached. So quite healthy looking.

But I do observe some flower stalk like thing growing within the moss, are those the moss flowers? They look brown and sticking out between the moss patch.

The mos strain look like Xmas tree triangular pattern, so I guess they are Xmas. But they are really short, only about 5 to 8mm in length.

----------


## tawauboy

you can visit  timebomb's website. 
he'll tell you the difference.

----------


## loupgarou

taiwan/willow moss are probably the same thing: bought at heisenberg/nature (on the styrofoam)/petmart/teos (probably is, from his display tank outside the building).

java moss: not sure. don't think there is demand so no supply.
(prob c328 in their plastic bags)

xmas moss : teos probably has it (from the 9ft display tank), gen x, nature (only if he's willing to trim), and probably that fish and pet place (based on their display tanks).

----------


## Aqua_ikebana

In appearance, is there a lot of difference between Taiwan and Xmas moss??

Which species can grow long to a length of 3CM and more??

Hoping to create a dangling moss drift wood.

----------


## ahwei

wat i notice is xmoss has thicker leaves.. loooks nicer... requires cooler temp too. for taiwan also triangle shape but the leaves are smalller..

----------

